

Judge Koh asks Apple's attorneys if they're "smoking crack" - keeprunning
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/16/3247092/judge-to-apple-youre-smoking-crack

======
anigbrowl
Judge Koh is an interesting figure. I have a feeling she's going to go a long
way in the judiciary.

------
slantyyz
Maybe Judge Koh isn't familiar with the Reality Distortion Field.

------
stephengillie
It's 1 sentence surrounded by a webpage...

~~~
mtgx
And hundreds of comments.

